# Hello from Norway



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi my name is Per Gunnar Olsen and I am from Norway. I am 48 years old and have trained since 1977. My first bodybuilding hero was a norwegian named Lars lunde who became mr Europe and mr Universe (medium class) in 1972 in Nabba.

In norway in the early 80`s we got 2 english magazines. Bodybuilding monthly and Health & Strength(or was it the other way around). So therefore I I always admired the britsh bodybuilder. People like Terry Phillips, Eddie Mc Donough, John Wood, Bertil Fox, Ian Dow, Len Sell, Roy Duvall.

I am especially interested in news about these "oldtimers" and their training.

Thanks

Per Gunnar Olsen


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hi Pergo! We were in Norway last month in Larvik for Battle of Giants!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I love Norway. Got friends that live there. Welcome


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for welcoming me dezmyster and elfin tan.

In larvik. I saw that show on Web-tv. I live in northern norway so it is a long way and expensive for me to travel there. Was you with Mr. Ball than very impressive britsh bodybuilder?


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Olle. Norway is a good country to live in. I live in northern norway with a fantastic nature around me. Where I live (near lofoten) we are famous for "whalewatching". A lot of tourists come here in the summertime.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Never been there mate. been to Trondheim, lillehammer. My friends live in Oppegard about 30mins drive from Oslo. I love it there, friendly people and I cant believe how many people speak english.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Since my daugther live in Oslo I am often there to visit here and train in some real gyms (Haralds Gym) that`s where the best in norway train. Yes we speak english very well and my grand son that now is only 6 yaers old is already learning the english language in 1st grade.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahhh nice  I will have to remember that gym name when i go over next. Might make a trip next year.

I bet its a bit cold there right now hey? :lol:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Celleratt.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

your welcome...


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to UK Muscle :thumb:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes Ollie it is very cold and yesterday it was a snow storm here. But today it is very nice weather but no sun. From 23d november and until 16tj of january we do not see the sun. We got a few hours of daylight but no sun.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you MXMAD. Good to be here.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

A question. What is the biggest organisation in UK now? Nabba or EFBB?

Who is the best british bodybuilders internationally now?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

pergo said:


> Yes Ollie it is very cold and yesterday it was a snow storm here. But today it is very nice weather but no sun. From 23d november and until 16tj of january we do not see the sun. We got a few hours of daylight but no sun.


Still your winter months are fantastic for skiing. Welcome to the forum buddy and stick around. UK-M is a fantastic community and we could do with more of people with the level of bbing experience you have. 

All the best

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board mate, hope you enjoy your stay.

As you can see by my nick i'm 48 also, there are a few of the 40+ club in the community.

Here's the man himself.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you mars 1960.

Yes at that is a fantastic cover with Lars Lunde. He is still training and is said to be in very good shape.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

I see John Wood is on the forum. Fantastic. A great bodybuilder.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

pergo said:


> Yes Ollie it is very cold and yesterday it was a snow storm here. But today it is very nice weather but no sun. From 23d november and until 16tj of january we do not see the sun. We got a few hours of daylight but no sun.


Sounds like Manchester! :whistling:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh. Is there bad weather climate in Manchester?


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

pergo said:


> I see John Wood is on the forum. Fantastic. A great bodybuilder.


Hello to you pergo

Welcome to UK Muscle; Thankyou for the PM; I will get back to you in the next few days as you requested

Regards

John


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

welcome to the board .. good to see some older people on here :thumb:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

John Wood said:


> Hello to you pergo
> 
> Welcome to UK Muscle; Thankyou for the PM; I will get back to you in the next few days as you requested
> 
> ...


Fantastic John. Thanks a lot.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you martinmcg.


----------

